# Western Flyer Speedometer Gone Wacky



## partsguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone,

At MLC I picked up two vintage speedometers, one was a chrome Western Flyer model. The seller told me it was a 26" speedometer and all I needed was the drive cable & gear. I put it on my bike and the needle went haywire! It shot up and shot down, it wouldn't stabilize. I have no idea how to repair speedometers or if it could be done. What could be wrong with it? It is fixable? Can I make the repairs easily enough or is it more complicated?

I don't buy vintage speedometers for looks alone, I buy them for functionality. They have to work or I don't want them.


----------

